#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >   ...

## Goblin_Gaga

_ :
 ?!
 :
   !
_

 ...  ,  ,         "",       .         ,     " ",  ,       .   .    -    .     ,    , -  .
- , .
-  .
-   .   .
-  .
- !     ,  ! ,   ?
- ,    ,       ?
-   !               .
-  .      -      .
- .      ?  ,        , ?
-   ,   !
-     ?
- .
     ,     ,  .          .
- ,   ,        ?
-   ?      -    !
-      : "   " - ,   .
-  ,       !
-     ,      -     .
-      ? 
-   ,   ,  ,  , .

DATE 05.10.2002
FROM Secretariat <info@firma.ru>
TO Boss <boss@firma.ru>
SUBJECT 
   ,  ,    ,  "   ".       ,  .     " "  " ".   .    .
. .

-   ,    ?
-    ,      !
-    ?   , .     .
-  ,  ,     ,        -   .
-         .
-  , ,   ?  ,  , ?
-   ! !

     .           . 

       ,          .                 ?

----------


## Lavrik

-,   ! ,        !  - ! :Big Grin:

----------

